# Je to já



## BlueWaffles

nazdar
I'm trying to say just.."It's me". I don't know if the verb has to agree with já or not. Jsem já? Jsem ten já? Je to já? Já jsem tom? So many possibilitiezz. 
Thanks a lot


----------



## svoboda

BlueWaffles said:


> nazdar
> I'm trying to say just.."It's me". I don't know if the verb has to agree with já or not. Jsem já? Jsem ten já? Je to já? Já jsem tom? So many possibilitiezz.
> Thanks a lot



I believe the phrase you are looking for is "to jsem já"


----------



## Mejsy

Yes, correct in Czech is "To jsem já"


----------



## Enquiring Mind

.. and the rest go like this:
to jsi ty - that's you, this is you, it's you
to je on/ona/ono - that's him/her/it, this is him/her/it, it's him/her (No-one would say: "it's it!")
to jsme my - this is us, that's us, it's us
to jste vy - this is you, that's you, it's you
to jsou oni - this is them, that's them, it's them.  

"*To je ono*!" is also said as an expression of approval or praise, as in: "Well done!", "Way to go!", "That's the way to do i!" "Nice one!", "Good shot!" etc. (according to context). 

A well-known soft drink has the advertising slogan: "*It's the real thing*!". This is translated in Czech as "*to je ono*". 

Duke Ellington wrote the song "*It Don't Mean a Thing* If It Ain't Got That Swing" - Czech: "Když se to nehoupá, *není to ono*."

*Není to ono* can also be translated in many different ways, according to context, but I am wandering off topic...


----------



## bibax

And how to say in English: _"To jsem celý já."_ (when I have made a mistake, for example)?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

That's me all over, that's typical of me, that's just the sort of thing I'd do, I've made a mess of it again, that's another of my cock-ups, how stupid of me, what a tosser I am, I've made another of my boo-boos, trust me to get it wrong, that's got my name written all over it, etc. (according to context)


----------

